# Motor paso a paso Vexta



## Txema (May 18, 2005)

Hola , gracias por recibirme en el foro.

Me llamo Txema y soy tecnico de mantenimiento. Mis conocimientos de electronica son escasos , me entusiasman los automatismos y he realizado algún que otro proyecto (automatismos secuenciales controlados mediante PLC pero siempre en lazo abierto)

Me gustaria saber el motivo de la vibración de un carro accionado en una unidad lineal mediante un motor paso paso Vexta controlado por un modulo FBLD120CY de Vexta.

Parece como si no pudiera llegar a la cota siempre se pasara (al presionar sobre el carro de detiene la oscilación)

Se trata de la unidad de tope para el corte a medida en una sierra CNC.

Saludos y un abrazo.


----------



## antonio ediaux erjaveck (Oct 12, 2005)

Hola txema por que no te fijas si puedes ajustar un poco la ganancia 
que tipo de motor es (brushless, paso a paso , u otro)

Me puedes enviar información del motor  y del drive (planos manuales etc.) en archivo adjunto ?


----------

